# '99 New Beetle A/C compressor replacement question



## slide123456 (Sep 18, 2003)

i have been told that it's smart to replace the Drier along with the A/C Compressor (mine is not working properly)
however, i dont know what a Drier is! what is it? what does it do? the person im getting the new A/C compressor form wants $30 for a drier along with it
what should i do? get the drier and replace it too? or is that typically not needed?
also, the guy said i should replace the expansion valve too. what's that? do i really need a new one?
pic of the Sanden A/C compressor (for views!):









_Modified by slide123456 at 3:24 AM 6-30-2005_


_Modified by slide123456 at 3:25 AM 6-30-2005_


----------



## slide123456 (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: '99 New Beetle A/C compressor replacement question (slide123456)*

i need to know soon


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: '99 New Beetle A/C compressor replacement question (slide123456)*

well depending on how the compressor failed, sometimes its a good idea to replace the drier/accumulator and the expansion valve.
if there was an internal failure in the compressor then it could be necessary, but still not mandatory if you really dont have the money.
if its something like a clutch failure or to that effect hes trying to screw you.


----------



## slide123456 (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: '99 New Beetle A/C compressor replacement question (BigBlockBug)*

well this is the deal:
ive taken the car to 2 vw repair places and they both said i'll need to replace the A/C Compressor. one shop wanted $250 for labor and $500ish for the part. the other shop wanted about $145 for labor only, because i told them i found a new compressor on eBay for $245.
when i say "he told me i should replace the drier too" im talking about the eBay auction description. they only warranty the compressor (for 1 year) if i replace the drier as well, which i believe i will do


----------



## rcy (Nov 6, 2004)

Ask here whether you really need the drier or not
http://www.acsource.net/acforum/


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (rcy)*

i would replace them then, the concern is that if there was internal failure of the compressor and any metal fragments, shavings, etc. they would would end up in the accumulator/dryer. The expansion valve is also a very preicesly machined opening and any foreign metal debris could damage its operation and cause undue pressures to be put on the compressor as well.
If they are only offering the warrantee with the other parts replaced I would do it.


----------



## jhicken (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*

FWIW, on my '99 I had a problem with the car overheating, finally got that worked out [knock on wood], but the last time it overheated, the AC quit working. When I'd start the car cold, it would work for about five minutes, and then the compressor would shut off. First time I took it to the dealer, they gave the car back and said everything was fine. I drove the car about two blocks and the compressor shut down. Turned around and took it back, the next day I get a call and they said the issue was probably related to a blown head gasket [I believe they were speculating because of the previous overheating problems]. They recommended replacing the head gasket, and maybe the head if it was warped. Personally I don’t believe they ever really checked it out.
I ended up taking it to an independent shop; they checked the cooling system and didn’t find any added pressure [a sign of a blown head gasket]. They replaced the expansion valve [a $13.00 part], and three weeks later, my Av still is working great.
Make sure your compressor has actually failed before you replace it.
-jeffrey


----------



## Kestas (Jul 5, 2005)

BBB brought up a good point - did the compressor fail internally (seizing or making a god-awful noise) or is it simply a leak like a failed shaft seal? The first failure is serious and requires a lot of careful work that includes flushing the internals of the system. The second one is easier to deal with.
If you plan on keeping the car long I would go ahead and replace the receiver/dryer. This component draws moisture out of the system and must be replaced any time the system is open to the atmosphere. Moisture combines with the chemicals in the system and forms an acid that will slowly eat away at the parts. You might get by without replacing the dryer, but then no one really knows if the dryer is already saturated to capacity and whether it can further protect your system.


----------



## vwman099 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: '99 New Beetle A/C compressor replacement question (slide123456)*

Check out bmaautoparts.com for driers, they have the cheapest I could find. I'm currently in the process of replacing my compressor and drier. I replaced the expansion valve and it didn't do the trick. I Let a local shop diagnose it, and they said the compressor was toast. 
Also, I've asked a couple of sellers on ebay about driers, and a few said that they sell them with the compressor for an additional amount. For my mk3 a drier was around 30 bucks. (that picture looks like it is from one of the sellers whom I have e-mailed) 

I found that advanceautoparts sells an entire o-ring kit for the system for around 14.00 dollars.


----------

